# commonwealth games opening ceremony



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Dont know what was worse, Dame Barrowmans fake scottish accent, Subo forgetting the lyrics and making a cnut of mull'o'kintyre or the fact it reminded me more of a children in need guilttripathon than a sporting event.

[smiley=bigcry.gif]

(P.s. I have no problem with charities, just didnt think it was right place)


----------



## jamman (May 6, 2002)

Dire in the extreme


----------



## Volcom (Apr 24, 2014)

I was looking forward to watching this as I have friends in the games. But oh my lord what a load of shortbread. It was like a bad school play.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

I thought the appearance from the most famous Scot from London and his mullet was funny, a throwback to the 80s.

Overall trying to replicate the London opening ceremony, but on a much smaller budget. Bit like a poor school concert but with worse performances.

Makes me glad to be English.

Incoming!!!!!


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

Got a youtube link? I didnt watch it

J
xx


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> I thought the appearance from the most famous Scot from London and his mullet was funny, a throwback to the 80s.
> 
> Overall trying to replicate the London opening ceremony, but on a much smaller budget. Bit like a poor school concert but with worse performances.
> 
> ...


I dont think it was trying to emulate the British olympics at all.

Other than the cringe factor, and the begathon it was pretty light hearted. :lol:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

And you think you can run your own country 

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Lollypop86 (Oct 26, 2013)

(facepalm) here we go again!

J
xx


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

Lollypop86 said:


> (facepalm) here we go again!
> 
> J
> xx


Lol nah not quite.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, I thought it was quite entertaining. 
Ami Mcdonald & Rod stewart excellent, but can't stand Dame Barrowman... slimey [smiley=sick2.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

brian1978 said:


> I dont think it was trying to emulate the British olympics at all.
> 
> Other than the cringe factor, and the begathon it was pretty light hearted. :lol:


And there's me and thousands of other London residents who get hit for extra tax to pay for it, thinking it was called the London Olympics.

I stand corrected. I'll mail Boris later and ask for a tax rebate. Thanks


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

:-| :roll:


Shug750S said:


> brian1978 said:
> 
> 
> > I dont think it was trying to emulate the British olympics at all.
> ...


You dont half talk some pish shug :lol: , 
I will agree londoners did pay a small levy, it was £229 million. Thats 5p a day divided up between londoners.

How about we take the £46 BILLION high speed rail link that only goes to Manchester that we will be helping to pay and call it quits?

:roll:

I did enjoy the British olympic games, it cost £9.4bn im glad you chipped in the £0.229bn, it generated far more back to london thsn you ever paid out as londoners. But we are gratefull for that, so thanks.

You can thank me for your expensive train set when you get the time :-*


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

Think the levy is ongoing, and it was the London Olympics, with a decent opening ceremony.

Don't use trains mate, fly to most places for work.

Jeez you really do gave a big English hate chip on your shoulder. Good luck with the vote, I really do hope it goes the way you want

Let's just leave it there.


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Shug750S said:


> Think the levy is ongoing, and it was the London Olympics, with a decent opening ceremony.
> 
> Don't use trains mate, fly to most places for work.
> 
> ...


Yea English I hate them.

Hate my English wife
Hate my English aunt
Hate my English cousins
Hate my english friends
Hate my English in laws

Yea hate them.

No I actually love the English people.

I do however HATE getting shafted by Tory governments we cant vote out.

See where im going here shug?

You dont have a fucking clue how bad it got up here during Thatcherism, and I have a lot of family who suffered directly due to it.

I dont blame the English people. I blame Scotland hating torys that ripped us to bits.

So lets just leave it THERE shall we?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

:lol: :lol: i love it,, the likes of Shug,, Clegg ,Cameron et all can come away with whatever ill informed illogical claptrap that they like but as soon as anybody,, Brian on Shug this time, contradict them and show just how stoopid their rants are then they are accused of having a chip in the shoulder,,,, omg,, then they wonder why we want away from you all [smiley=bigcry.gif]
oh PS,, brian, dont forget that many englanders also suffered under maggie,, but they are still happy to wrap them selves in the "butchers apron " and live in fantasy land and forget the less privelaged.. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

roddy said:


> :lol: :lol: i love it,, the likes of Shug,, Clegg ,Cameron et all can come away with whatever ill informed illogical claptrap that they like but as soon as anybody,, Brian on Shug this time, contradict them and show just how stoopid their rants are then they are accused of having a chip in the shoulder,,,, omg,, then they wonder why we want away from you all [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> oh PS,, brian, dont forget that many englanders also suffered under maggie,, but they are still happy to wrap them selves in the "butchers apron " and live in fantasy land and forget the less privelaged.. [smiley=bomb.gif]


But are you not also contradicting Brian while appearing to back up his argument? :roll:


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

I thoroughly enjoyed it - was fun and well put together. Unicef appeal was quite appropriate in my view.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

TomBorehamUK said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > :lol: :lol: i love it,, the likes of Shug,, Clegg ,Cameron et all can come away with whatever ill informed illogical claptrap that they like but as soon as anybody,, Brian on Shug this time, contradict them and show just how stoopid their rants are then they are accused of having a chip in the shoulder,,,, omg,, then they wonder why we want away from you all [smiley=bigcry.gif]
> ...


certainly not ! in what respect ?


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

jdn said:


> I thoroughly enjoyed it - was fun and well put together. Unicef appeal was quite appropriate in my view.


I didnt like the unicef begging boat... but in hindsight it raised several million here alone and actually disrupted the ceremony minimally.

I take back what I said about that bit...


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

roddy said:


> TomBorehamUK said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Well Brian's argument was that he does like English people just despises the Tory government.

Your argument is that 'we all' live in fantasy land and no wonder you (Scots) want away from us all (English)?


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

well ok,, in the respect that brian may just blame the tory party, i however also blame those that vote for them...


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)

roddy said:


> well ok,, in the respect that brian may just blame the tory party, i however also blame those that vote for them...


Hey that's fine, they have their reasons to vote for them while you have your reasons to disagree with them.

Just as I disagree with everyone who votes Labour


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

TomBorehamUK said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > well ok,, in the respect that brian may just blame the tory party, i however also blame those that vote for them...
> ...


Labour...... red tory
Conservative.... blue tory

Same difference. All corrupted pedo covering swindling greedy thieving cnuts.


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

brian,, they are not all pedos,, that is not fair !!


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

roddy said:


> brian,, they are not all pedos,, that is not fair !!


No I agree.

But the ones who weren't certainly didnt go out of their way to expose the ones that were.

Guess we cam wait for the inquest, if we ever hear about it. state television (aka the BBC) seems to be doing a sterling job of a media blackout. :roll:


----------



## Shug750S (Feb 6, 2012)

:lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well at least the queen spent some time with the family - of the commonwealth


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

John-H said:


> Well at least the queen spent some time with the family - of the commonwealth


Yea im sure they are grateful for that history of brutal imperialistic colonisation. They must love her as much as we do. [smiley=bomb.gif]


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> And you think you can run your own country
> 
> Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > And you think you can run your own country
> ...


Took longer for a reply than I thought lol.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## TomBorehamUK (Feb 2, 2014)




----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

brian1978 said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > Well at least the queen spent some time with the family - of the commonwealth
> ...


I said it too straight faced obviously. Maybe I shouldn't have mentioned the commonwealth :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

i guess some are prouder of a history of invasion, subduegation, exploitation and enslavement than others..... to many the " butchers apron " is no symbol of greatness, rather one of brutality.


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

No, I was just joking about her being Scottish :wink:


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

roddy said:


> i guess some are prouder of a history of invasion, subduegation, exploitation and enslavement than others..... to many the " butchers apron " is no symbol of greatness, rather one of brutality.


They may take our freedom but they will never take our underpants!!!!

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------



## brian1978 (Jul 10, 2013)

Callum-TT said:


> roddy said:
> 
> 
> > i guess some are prouder of a history of invasion, subduegation, exploitation and enslavement than others..... to many the " butchers apron " is no symbol of greatness, rather one of brutality.
> ...


----------



## Callum-TT (Jun 3, 2013)

brian1978 said:


> Callum-TT said:
> 
> 
> > roddy said:
> ...


Haha saw that on Facebook the other day.

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

